# Écran bleu bloqué lors du démarrage du Mac (OS X 10.5)



## kreator (3 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir tout le monde ! Et bonne année, bonne santé à vous  !

Avant de poster mon problème ici, j'ai chercher partout sur le net pour résoudre mon problème mais rien n'y fait...

J'ai vue que ce forum à l'air d'être un forum sérieux, c'est pour cela que je poste mon problème ici.


Pour commencer, je possède un mac os 10.5 qui doit avoir au moins 7 ou 8 ans.


*Voici le problème:
*

Mon mac fonctionnait très bien, jusqu'au jour ou il a commencer a figer en pleine activité dans ma session mac, même si je laissait mon mac inactif sur ma session, il trouvais le moyen de rester bloqué. Le clavier et la souris ne répondaient plus, j'ai donc dû l'arrêter via le bouton d'arrêt. (Ce problème persistait à chaque fois que j'allais sur mon mac). 


Quelques jours plus tard, encore mieux ! Je ne peut même plus me connecter à ma session ! Quand j'allume mon mac, j'ai le "Boing" et l'écran gris qui s'affiche pendant 2 ou 3 secondes jusqu'ici rien d'anormal. Mais après j'ai la pomme qui s'affiche avec comme un damier à l'intérieur de la pomme, puis la je tombe sur un écran bleu avec le pointeur de ma souris qui reste bloqué en haut à gauche de l'écran pendant un temps indéfini. Je peut juste bouger ma souris, je vois mon curseur se déplacer, mais j'ai un autre curseur qui reste bloqué en haut à gauche de l'écran, et l'écran reste bleu. 



J'ai donc effectué les manip que le support apple propose, mais rien n'y fait.  J'avais également réinstaller mac os depuis son CD, ce qui m'avais permis de pouvoir me reconnecter de nouveau à ma session, mais le problème a aussitôt recommencer au bout d'une vingtaine de minutes. 

Puis aujourd'hui, je ne peut même plus démarrer mon mac depuis un CD, quand j'appuis sur la touche C au démarrage ou ALT ça ignore mon CD et ça reste sur l'écran bleu après le chargement de la pomme. 

Je suis donc obligé d'utilisé mon mac sous le mode "sans extension" qui fonctionne très bien, pas de bug...


Je ne sais pas si ce problème viens du matériel ou pas...ou un simple bug du os...


Voila mon problème, j'accepte toutes vos aides 


Merci d'avance


----------



## Arlequin (3 Janvier 2014)

hello

quel mac as tu ? 

toujours le disque dur d'origine ?



kreator a dit:


> J'ai vue que ce forum à l'air d'être un forum sérieux, c'est pour cela que je poste mon problème ici.



doucement avec le cirage stp 


ps: pense mettre ton profil à jour (actuellement pc/seven)


----------



## kreator (3 Janvier 2014)

Arlequin a dit:


> hello
> 
> quel mac as tu ?
> 
> ...




Salut, 

c'est un imac os 10.5.8 léopard 20 pouce, oui le disque dur toujours d'origine, mais lors de la réparation du disque dur via l'utilitaire je n'est pas eu de message pour dire qu'il était endommagé.


----------



## Breizh44 (3 Janvier 2014)

Carte mere ou dd.
Je pencherai pour la carte.


----------



## kreator (4 Janvier 2014)

Re bonjour,


Je viens tout juste de faire une vidéo du problème de mon mac, pour que vous puissiez bien voir ce qu'il a.


[YOUTUBE]Ecran bleu démarrage mac - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


Si la vidéo n'est pas visible sur le forum, voici le lien: Ecran bleu démarrage mac - YouTube


Comme vous pouvez le voir sur la vidéo, lors de l'allumage du mac après le chargement de la pomme, le mac reste bloqué sur un écran bleu avec 1 pointeur de souris figer en haut à gauche et le pointeur de ma souris en rosace multicolore.

Et ce freeze dur pendant un temps infini...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (4 Janvier 2014)

bon ben j'ai eu la meme chose exactement hier sur mon mini.

J'ai fait un demarrage sans extensions (demarre en tenant la touche shift enfoncée) et ca s'est arrangé tout seul par la suite.
Tu peux essayer.

_Perso j'ai pas encore trouvé la source du probleme (hard ou soft) mais au moins il tourne.
(merci a Arlequin en passant qui m'a bien aidé)_


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2014)

Salut *kreator*.

«E pur si muove!» (et pourtant elle tourne - la roulette...) ​
<Je m'aperçois que *Mac*Gyver* - que je salue  - vient de publier un message pendant que je m'échinais sur mon brouillon. Essaye sa méthode de démarrage sans extensions pour voir si tu parviens à lancer ta session. Je poste quand même le produit de mes élucubrations vespérales...>


&#9758; D'après la vidéo, le lancement paraît se dérouler correctement (sans signaux d'échec) pendant les 3 premières séquences :​


_POST_ (Power-On Self-Test) : le check-up _hardware_ effectué par la _ROM_ de démarrage (dite : _EFI_) qui signale son succès par le retentissement du Carillon (dit '_Chime_'). Sur ton _iMac_, le '_Chime_' retentit haut et clair.


_Boot_Loader_ : l'exécution par l'EFI du fichier 'starter' de l'OS (le _boot.efi_ des '_CoreServices_') dont la tâche principale consiste à charger le noyau ('_kernel_') et les extensions du noyau ('_kexts_'). Le travail du _Boot_Loader_ se signale à l'écran par le logo 'Pomme' solitaire. Apparemment tout est normal : le changement d'affichage d'écran (=> passage à la roue crantée giratoire sans signal de détresse) exprime que le _kernel_ et les _kexts_ se sont chargés normalement.


_Kernel_ : le noyau a pris la main et charge les infrastructures logicielles de l'OS : le _BSD_UNIX_ ou sous-bassement Unix de OSX. Cette tâche se signale à l'écran par une roue crantée giratoire affichée sous le logo 'Pomme'. Le fait que l'écran ne reste pas figé sur cet affichage, mais change au bout d'un temps réglementaire d'environ 11" (que cela allait vite sous «Léopard» si on compare à «Mavericks»! - incroyable...) pour céder la place à un écran bleu - signale que le _kernel_ n'a pas rencontré de difficultés dans la complétion de cette tâche. L'OS doit être en place dans ses fondations à ce moment-là.


&#10058;​
&#9758; Par contre, le lancement paraît planter dans sa 4è séquence :​

_Launchd_ : il s'agit du processus 'parent' (le 1er_né des processus extra-kernel qui, en cette qualité, est le 'père' de tous les autres processus qui sont ses 'fils' - càd. leur 'kreator' si tu préfères ). Sa tâche est de charger les 'super-structures' logicielles d'OSX jusqu'à ce que le processus de la _LoginWindow_ charge l'écran d'ouverture de session (lequel précède l'affichage de l'espace graphique d'utilisateur). 

Apparemment, le _launchd_ exécute sa mission sans entraves jusqu'au moment de l'affichage graphique du pointeur (lequel précède normalement - sous «Léopard» - du temps d'un 'battement de cil' l'affichage de la _LoginWindow_). C'est là manifestement qu'il y a plantage : le processus '_Login Window_' ne démarre pas, car antérieurement le responsable de l'affichage graphique du pointeur se fait des n&#339;uds. 


&#10051;​

C'est donc ton 'homonyme' (le processus 'kreator') qui connaît un coup de mou dans le final de sa tâche 'procréatrice' de ses nombreux fils (je ne devrais pas mais c'est plus fort que moi ).


Je pense à partir de là que tu es renvoyé à des procédures de dépannage classiques :


démarrage en 'single user' mode, ce qui te permet de passer la commande : fsck -fy pour réparer ton logiciel => regarde &#9758;ici&#9756; (clique sur le 'ici' bleu), en déroulant la page de OSX facile jusqu'à la rubrique voulue qui t'indique comment procéder => tenter de re-démarrer ensuite.


démarrage sur ton DVD d'install (gris) de «Léopard 10.5» sur lequel l'outil : «Utilitaire de Disque» t'offre l'option de '_réparer le disque_' (si c'est possible) à côté de '_réparer les autorisations_' => tenter de re-démarrer ensuite.


ré-installation de OSX, en démarrant sur le même DVD d'install et en choisissant l'option : en _mise-à-niveau_ (conservatrice des données) et pas en _clean-install_ (effaceuse du disque).

&#10048;​


----------



## kreator (4 Janvier 2014)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *kreator*.
> 
> «E pur si muove!» (et pourtant elle tourne - la roulette...) ​
> <Je m'aperçois que *Mac*Gyver* - que je salue  - vient de publier un message pendant que je m'échinais sur mon brouillon. Essaye sa méthode de démarrage sans extensions pour voir si tu parviens à lancer ta session. Je poste quand même le produit de mes élucubrations vespérales...>
> ...





Salut 

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses 

Je vais essayer de faire la manip que tu m'as dit de faire, cependant le démarrage sans extension je l'ai déjà faite d'ailleurs c'est ma roue de secours pour pouvoir utilisé mon mac  Mais ça ne marche pour autant...

En ce qui concerne le mode single user avec la commande suivante "fsck -fy" je l'avais fait aussi, mais sans succès  pareil pour la réparation du disque via le CD mac os, mais maintenant mon mac ne veut plus démarrer via CD  (il ignore mon CD et passe à l'étape de l'écran bleu figer...même avec ALT ou bien C)


M'enfin, je vais quand même retenter les manip dans l'ordre que tu m'as donné, sa me donne envie 

Je vous tiendrais au courant.

Si vous avez d'autre moyen de résoudre ce problème n'hésiter pas


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Janvier 2014)

J'irais faire un tour dans _Macintosh HD > Bibliothèque_,
et après avoir quitté toutes les applications en action,
je déplacerais le contenu des sous-dossiers _LaunchAgents_, _LaunchDaemons_ et _StartupItems_.

Si le Mac redémarre ensuite normalement, ne restera qu'à trouver l'extension corrompue ou incompatible (= ou en replaçant les éléments les uns après les autres, ou en désinstallant et réinstallant toutes les applications concernées).

Si la connexion se fait automatiquement sur ta session (= sans passer par la fenêtre de connexion), 
il te faudra ajouter les mêmes dossiers dans la _Bibliothèque_ de ton compte,
et aller fouiner aussi dans les _Préférences Système > Comptes > ton compte > Ouverture_.

Avant de redémarrer, il vaut mieux éliminer de _Préférences Système > Comptes > ton compte > Ouverture_ tout ce qui est concerné par les extensions que tu auras déplacées.



Une autre piste, qui était parfois utile en 10.5, est de mettre à la Corbeille le _com.apple.loginwindow.plist_ qu'on trouve dans les Préférences de la Bibliothèque de Macintosh HD (et du compte en cas de connexion automatique) et de redémarrer aussitôt.
Si rien en s'améliore, on remet alors le fichier à sa place.


----------



## kreator (5 Janvier 2014)

Bon bah j'ai tout fait ce que vous m'avez dit de faire mais malheureusement ça n'a pas résolu le problème 


- J'ai démarrer en mode single mode j'ai entré la commande fsck -fy une fois que j'ai eu le message "appears to be OK" j'ai mis la commande "reboot"

- J'ai ensuite essayé de redémarrer le mac depuis le CD 1 de Mac os mais comme d'habitude il refuse de booter sur le CD peut importe si j'appuis sur C ou ALT il ignore le CD et reste bloqué à l'écran bleu...(pourtant le CD est en bonne état puisqu'au mode sans extension il lit mon CD).

Ce qui fait que je n'ai pas pu réparer le disque mais j'ai quand même vérifier le disque et d'après ce qu'il dit "tout est ok"

- J'ai ensuite déplacer les éléments des fichiers Lauch et du startupitems, j'ai aussi ajouter ces dossiers dans Bibliothèque --> Mon compte. J'ai aussi mis "com.apple.loginwindow.plist" à la corbeille sans la vider et pareil dans Mon compte. 

Mais malheureusement toujours cet écran bleu...


Sinon j'ai 2 questions: 

La 1ère: Es-ce normal que dans le dossier "LaunchDaemons" qui ce trouve dans "Macintosh HD > Bibliothèque" sois vide ?


La 2ème: Es-ce normal qu'à l'intérieur de la pomme de chargement du démarrage normal du mac, il y'a des traits vert verticaux à l'intérieur,  comme sur la photo ci-dessous ? Car à vrai dire je n'est jamais fait attention, mais ça me parait louche 






Sinon es-ce possible aussi que ce sois un problème du matériel ? Mais pourtant en mode sans extension il fonctionne bien. 

Merci d'avance


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Janvier 2014)

Il n'y a que quelques logiciels tiers qui écrivent dans le dossier LaunchDaemons.
Et les traits verts ne m'interpellent pas trop = Limited graphics performance in OS X recovery or safe mode


Pour faire un Apple Hardware Test, il faut pouvoir démarrer sur les DVD d'install (le n°1 pour les Mac vendus en 10.5.4 et avant, le n°2 à partir de 10.5.5).

Les modes alternatifs Alt et C peuvent revenir après un reset de PRAM ou de SMC, un changement de clavier, ou après avoir débranché tous les câbles et toutes les cartes.
Sauf si la carte-mère est de guingois.

Démarrer en mode Alt permettrait de tester le démarrage sur un autre disque (clone) : on distingue ainsi les ennuis de disque interne de ceux de carte-mère.


Parfois le démarrage en mode Verbose (Cmd+V) bloque sur le fichier qui coince le démarrage.


Je ne sais toujours pas si tu es en connexion automatique à ton compte.


----------



## kreator (6 Janvier 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Il n'y a que quelques logiciels tiers qui écrivent dans le dossier LaunchDaemons.
> Et les traits verts ne m'interpellent pas trop = Limited graphics performance in OS X recovery or safe mode
> 
> 
> ...




Désolé j'avais oublié de te le dire, oui je suis en connexion automatique à mon compte sans passé par la page D'ID


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Janvier 2014)

Désactiver l'option permettrait de vérifier que le problème est bien dans le système ou le hardware, et pas dans ta seule session, avant d'aller plus loin.


----------



## kreator (6 Janvier 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Désactiver l'option permettrait de vérifier que le problème est bien dans le système ou le hardware, et pas dans ta seule session, avant d'aller plus loin.



Ok et je trouve ça où ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Janvier 2014)

Là où tu l'as activée il y a des années ! 


(= dans Préférences Systèmes > Comptes > Options)


----------



## kreator (6 Janvier 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Là où tu l'as activée il y a des années !
> 
> 
> (= dans Préférences Systèmes > Comptes > Options)




chez moi dans préférences système comptes options j'ai: 

- Ouverture de session automatiquement (Nom d'utilisateur)
- Afficher les boutons suspendre, redémarrer, éteindre 
- Afficher le menu saisie dans la fenêtre d'ouverture
- Afficher les indices de mot de passe
- Utiliser VoiceOver dans la fenêtre d'ouverture de session
- Activer la permutation rapide d'utilisation

J'ai aussi redémarrer le mac sous mode verbose, mais il m'a rien trouver d'anormal.

J'ai réinitialiser la PRAM 4 fois d'affiler, j'ai débrancher le mac pendant 15 secondes et rebrancher au bout de 5 secondes. 

Mais mon mac ne veut toujours pas lire mon CD 1 au démarrage  de même si je lance mon CD en mode sans extension et que je double clique sur l'icone installation mac os x "redémarrer maintenant". 
(Mon CD 2 n'est pas bootable)

Je craint que mon mac a du choper le cancer  Si seulement je pourrais lancer le CD 1 d'installation du mac je pourrais restaurer le mac etc et peut être corriger ce gros problème.


J'ai vue aussi que je pouvais faire une restauration via TimeMachine mais le problème c'est qu'il va me formaté mon disque dur externe


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Janvier 2014)

kreator a dit:


> chez moi dans préférences système comptes options j'ai:
> 
> - Ouverture de session automatiquement (Nom d'utilisateur)


C'est le bon menu.




kreator a dit:


> Si seulement je pourrais lancer le CD 1 d'installation du mac je pourrais restaurer le mac etc et peut être corriger ce gros problème.


En montant en Target ton Mac sur un Mac aussi vieux que lui, tu y parviendrais peut-être.
S'il accepte le mode T, ce qui n'est pas gagné non plus.


En gros, en l'absence de recours au SAV, il ne reste à peu près que le démontage de ton Mac pour en extraire le disque interne et brancher celui-ci avec un adaptateur (ou un dock) sur un nouveau Mac 
= ça dirait si le souci est dans le disque ou la carte-mère, 
et si ça vient de la carte-mère, tu pourrais récupérer facilement tes données.


La restauration d'une sauvegarde Time Machine se fait en 10.5 en redémarrant sur le DVD d'install n°1&#8230;


----------



## kreator (7 Janvier 2014)

Je viens d'avoir une idée, si j'achète mac os x 10.6 snow léopard et que j'upgrade mon mac 10.5.8 en 10.6 ça peut fonctionner ? Vue que le mac os 10.6 coûte que 19  ça restera toujours moins cher que le SAV


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Janvier 2014)

Si c'est un problème matériel, tu n'arriveras pas à installer SL.

Si c'est un problème logiciel, le succès d'une simple mise à niveau n'est pas garanti du tout, ce qui t'obligera à reformater ton disque interne et donc à perdre toutes tes données.

Bref, je récupèrerais d'abord toutes mes données avant de me lancer.


----------



## kreator (7 Janvier 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Si c'est un problème matériel, tu n'arriveras pas à installer SL.
> 
> Si c'est un problème logiciel, le succès d'une simple mise à niveau n'est pas garanti du tout, ce qui t'obligera à reformater ton disque interne et donc à perdre toutes tes données.
> 
> Bref, je récupèrerais d'abord toutes mes données avant de me lancer.



Oui, hier j'ai récupéré toutes mes donnés sur mon disque dur externe, alors comme ça , puis s'il veut pas s'installé ça voudrais dire que ça vient du matos, et ça...c'est une autre histoire


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2014)

[Je prends un petit relai à *François* coucou pour le soulager de la contention d'esprit que lui demande ce fil.]

Salut derechef *kreator*.


Si tu connectes en USB à ton _iMac_ un lecteur de DVD externe, et qu'une fois ton DVD d'install de «Léopard» inséré, tu re-démarres la touche 'alt' pressée jusqu'à obtention de l'écran de choix du disque de déamrrage, est que tu vois le disque : *OS X Install DVD*? Si oui, est-ce que tu peux démarrer dessus (un Mac Intel _boote_ en USB à partir d'un disque externe)?


Si tu démarres ton _iMac_ la touche '*T*' tenue pressée, est-ce que tu obtiens un écran montrant le logo mobile en '*Y*' du _FireWire_? Si oui, en reliant ton _iMac_ à un autre Mac [capable de _booter_ sous «Snow Léopard»] par un cordon _FireWire 400_ (de port à port), vois-tu monter sur le Bureau du Mac d'accueil l'image-disque du volume de l'_iMac_ 'cible'? 


Si oui, en insérant dans le lecteur du Mac d'accueil le DVD d'install générique de «Snow Léopard 10.6.3» vendu sur l'AppleStore, tu peux tenter une installation en mise-à-niveau (conservative des données et réglages) sur le volume de l'_iMac_ 'cible' et voir si ce dernier _boote_ ensuite de façon autonome. 


Sinon, en remettant à zéro le disque de ton _iMac_ depuis le Mac d'accueil (_1_partition_, _Schéma de partition GUID_ et _Mac OS étendu (journalisé)_ - ce qui est faisable, puisque tu as récupéré tes données), est-ce qu'après _Clean Install_ de «Snow Léopard sur ton _iMac_ 'cible', ce dernier _boote_ de façon autonome?


[Comme je présuppose que ton DVD d'install de «Léopard 10.5» est un DVD gris spécifique aux _iMacs_ et qu'il est douteux que tu puisses disposer d'un 2è _iMac_ en batterie pour jouer le rôle de Mac d'accueil, ton DVD gris est donc inopérant pour tout autre type de Mac. Ce qui m'a fait proposer, ci-dessus, de passer par le DVD d'install générique (tous Macs) vendu sur l'AppleStore. Nettement moins onéreux à 18&#8364; que les DVD  d'install génériques d'occasion de «Léopard» sur _eBay_ et quoi qu'il arrive un excellent OS dont avoir l'installateur générique sous le coude.]


----------



## kreator (10 Janvier 2014)

Bon bah j'ai snow leopard j'ai fait la mise à niveau il y'a 3 jours mais ça ne marche toujours pas. J'ai le même résultat, cependant la mise à niveau a été effectué avec succès.

Mais quand j'allume le mac en mode normal, il reste toujours bloqué sur l'écran bleu.

Mais maintenant j'ai un autre problème  ma clé usb et mon disque dur externe ne sont plus lisible avec mon mac, alors qu'avant ils étaient lisible.



Vue que l'os de mon mac était en 10.5.8 je pouvais transféré des fichiers depuis mon windows sur mon mac ou l'inverse, mais maintenant mon mac refuse de lire les formats Fat, ExFat, MBR, (pour que je puisse les utilisés aussi bien sur mon mac que sur le windows).

Ma clé usb et mon DDE s'affiche dans le gestionnaire de disque, mais plus sur le bureau et les partitions de ma clé et disque dur apparaissent en gris dans l'utilitaire de disque.


Ce qui fait que mon mac peut lire ma clé usb juste au format mac os journalisé etc, mais après c'est au tour de mon windows qui refuse de lire la clé usb vue qu'il est au format mac et si je formate la clé usb en MBR mac os journalisé mon windows demande de la formaté et ainsi de suite. :casse:


----------



## macomaniac (10 Janvier 2014)

« _Oh-oh! dit-il en Portugais (car, ne l'oublions pas, c'était sa langue maternelle)..._ »​

- La situation que tu décris ressuscite en moi cet absurde énoncé piqué dans un roman populaire illustré de l'époque 1900, aux pages recuites, tel qu'on peut en feuilleter encore sur des brocantes. Une façon comme une autre d'_euphémiser_ le constat : les choses n'ont pas l'air de s'arranger ​&#9828;​
Je pense qu'à ta place je tenterais une man&#339;uvre de la dernière chance, en m'efforçant encore de croire que le problème est _logiciel_ et que, ayant installé «Snow Léopard» en simple mise-à-niveau de l'OS «Léopard» du Disque Dur, des fichiers-système en conflit avec le processus de _launchd_ final (des extensions de tierce partie éventuellement) continuent de jouer le même tour que précédemment :


Si ton DDE (que tu as semble-t-il des problèmes à exploiter actuellement) ne comportait pas de données précieuses (ou s'il pouvait en être délesté), je sélectionnerais son _device_ dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque» (le disque = ligne supérieure, et aucun de ses volumes = lignes subalternes) et je le remettrais entièrement à zéro 'façon-Mac' afin de faire une expérience. Pour cela, une fois le _device_ sélectionné, j'opterai (à droite) pour le menu '*Partition*' ; en '_Schéma de partition_' : je basculerais le bandeau 'actuel' en '*1_partition*' ; en '_options_' (en bas), je sélectionnerais : '*Tableau de partition GUID*' ; en '_format_' (champ de droite), je choisirais : '*Mac OS étendu (journalisé)*' ; et enfin je donnerais un nom _quodlibétique_ avant d'*Appliquer*.

&#9758; ainsi, tu aurais un DDE potentiellement _bootable_ une fois attaché à un Mac Intel.




J'insérerais mon DVD d'install de «Snow Léopard 10.6.3» dans le mange-disque, je re-démarrerais sur lui et je ferais une _Clean Install_ sur le volume logique de mon DDE.

&#9758; ainsi, je serais à même de vérifier si mon «_iMac_» démarre normalement un OS au système de fichiers brut de décoffrage. Si c'était le cas (et je l'espère pour toi), le diagnostic serait qu'il faudrait, après sauvegarde de documents personnels de l'OS actuellement installé sur le Disque Interne, s'orienter vers une remise à zéro de ce disque et une _Clean Install_ de «Snow Léopard». À charge ultérieurement de re-personnaliser la session d'utilisateur.

&#9831;​
Au cas où cette man&#339;uvre échouerait, et avant d'envisager le SAV [dont la menace - envisagée d'entrée par *BestMBP* - grandit à l'horizon à la manière d'une «Épée de Damoclès» suspendue par un long cheveu à une fixation coulissante le long d'un rail-plafonnier, qu'un '_Malin Génie_' rapprocherait insensiblement de l'aplomb de la tête de l'utilisateur. Variante à la _Edgar Poe_ © «Le Puits et le Pendule» : un pendule tranchant descendant progressivement au contact de l'intéressé dans un cul de basse-fosse de l'inquisition de _Tolède_] : 



tu  pourrais encore te rendre (une fois démarré en mode 'sans extensions'), à l'adresse : _/Système/Bibliothèque/Extensions_ où sont rangées toutes les _kexts_ qui tentent de se charger au démarrage avec le _kernel_ et d'inspecter leur collection. 


Il y a beaucoup d'_Apple.kexts_, mais est-ce que par hasard en les scrutant, tu verrais en préfixe le nom d'applications de Tierce Partie que tu aurais installées dernièrement et qui pourraient être les fautives? Tu pourrais tenter de les mettre en quarantaine (en les sortant du répertoire des '_Extensions_') pour voir si tu peux démarrer normalement. 


Mais il y a des extensions-système directement relatives à la gestion de composants du _hardware_ - si c'est là que ça coince, c'est peut-être bien que ça sent le SAV ces fichiers ont à faire à un _hardware_ qui sent le SAV qui a cessé de pouvoir être piloté par lesdites.

&#9825;​


----------



## kreator (11 Janvier 2014)

tu  pourrais encore te rendre (une fois démarré en mode 'sans extensions'), à l'adresse : _/Système/Bibliothèque/Extensions_ où sont rangées toutes les _kexts_ qui tentent de se charger au démarrage avec le _kernel_ et d'inspecter leur collection. 


[*]Il y a beaucoup d'_Apple.kexts_, mais est-ce que par hasard en les scrutant, tu verrais en préfixe le nom d'applications de Tierce Partie que tu aurais installées dernièrement et qui pourraient être les fautives? Tu pourrais tenter de les mettre en quarantaine (en les sortant du répertoire des '_Extensions_') pour voir si tu peux démarrer normalement. 


[*]Mais il y a des extensions-système directement relatives à la gestion de composants du _hardware_ - si c'est là que ça coince, c'est peut-être bien que ça sent le SAV ces fichiers ont à faire à un _hardware_ qui sent le SAV qui a cessé de pouvoir être piloté par lesdites.[/LIST]

_____________________

Je viens de regarder dans les extensions, en effet il y'en a beaucoup  mais j'ai trouvé que des extensions kexts comme : clavier, souris, graphic,  des driver, etc mais pas de nom d'une application qui j'aurais récemment installé


----------



## macomaniac (11 Janvier 2014)

Il te reste à installer «Snow Léopard» en _Clean Install_ sur un DDE (ou une partition dudit) finalisé logiquement en GUID et HFS+ (cf. ci-dessus), pour voir, en re-démarrant dessus, si tu y parviens normalement sans buter sur l'écran bleu du _launchd_ qui se bloque (donc sans être obligé de passer par le mode sans échec).


----------



## kreator (13 Janvier 2014)

macomaniac a dit:


> Il te reste à installer «Snow Léopard» en _Clean Install_ sur un DDE (ou une partition dudit) finalisé logiquement en GUID et HFS+ (cf. ci-dessus), pour voir, en re-démarrant dessus, si tu y parviens normalement sans buter sur l'écran bleu du _launchd_ qui se bloque (donc sans être obligé de passer par le mode sans échec).



Bon bah j'ai effacé le disque dur à 100% puis j'ai réinstaller le snow léopard, j'ai fait une réparation de disque, autorisation des droits, mais malheureusement ça n'a pas résolu le problème, j'ai toujours ce fameux écran bleu après le chargement de la pomme.


Donc je pense que ça doit venir d'un problème matériel...

Pour l'instant je peut toujours m'en servir mais uniquement mode sans extension.

Et je verrais plus tard pour le sav tout dépend du prix, car à mon avis ça ne doit pas être donné tout ça  autant d'acheter un autre pc


Sur ceux je vous remercie tous pour m'avoir aidé  

et passez de bonne soirée/journée 


Pour info, malgré que ce problème n'a pas l'air d'être corrigeable sans avoir passé par le sav, je jetterais quand même un coup d'oeil sur mon post de temps en temps au cas ou


----------



## Powerdom (13 Janvier 2014)

kreator a dit:


> Pour info, malgré que ce problème n'a pas l'air d'être corrigeable sans avoir passé par le sav, je jetterais quand même un coup d'oeil sur mon post de temps en temps au cas ou



tu peux t'y abonner. Tu recevras les réponses par mail sans venir sur le forum et y chercher ton message


----------



## macomaniac (14 Janvier 2014)

kreator a dit:


> j'ai effacé le disque dur à 100% puis j'ai réinstaller le snow léopard, j'ai fait une réparation de disque, autorisation des droits, mais malheureusement ça n'a pas résolu le problème, j'ai toujours ce fameux écran bleu après le chargement de la pomme.
> 
> Donc je pense que ça doit venir d'un problème matériel...
> 
> Pour l'instant je peux toujours m'en servir mais uniquement mode sans extension.




État des lieux. Le test que tu viens de faire corrobore, en effet, l'hypothèse d'une panne du '_hardware_'. Lorsque sur ton Mac le '_kernel_' a complété sa tâche de chargement du '_BSD_Unix_' (infra-structure logicielle de l'OS) - opération qui a l'air de se passer normalement ; le processus '_launchd_' s'enclenche pour mettre en place les 'super-structures logicielles' aboutissant à la GUI d'utilisateur - et c'est là que les choses coincent.

Puisque tu parviens, par contre, à démarrer en mode '_sans extensions_', le blocage survient par conséquent quand le '_launchd_' lance la tâche de certaines '_extensions_' qui sont des opératrices du '_hardware_' : le '_hardware_' ne répondant pas, l'exécution de ces '_extensions_' est suspendue _sine die_ et c'est la 'boucle indéfinie' de l'échec.

Comme, de surcroît, le test que tu viens de faire l'a été avec un OS flambant neuf ('_Clean Install_'), il paraît clair que les '_extensions_' concernées ne sont pas des pilotes installés par des logiciels de 'Tierce Partie' qui se seraient logés au voisinage du noyau ; mais, au contraire, des '_extensions_' absolument natives du Système : des '_Apple kexts_'.

Le problème d'un démarrage '_sans extensions_' étant que ton Mac se retrouvant en 'sous emploi' global (un peu comme s'il était viré aux fonctionnalités réduites d'une machine à écrire électronique), l'usage que tu peux en faire doit être assez limité - ce qui est gênant.

&#9888;&#65038;​

Conjecture expérimentale. Si tu en avais la patience (en procédant par intervalle, ou comme on dit en sport : en mode 'fractionné') tu pourrais, avant toute extinction du Mac, aller à l'adresse : _/Système/Bibliothèque/Extensions_ que je t'avais signalée antérieurement, pour ôter du répertoire des '_Extensions_' disons 20 kexts chaque fois dans l'ordre alphabétique - sans les supprimer, évidemment, mais en les logeant provisoirement dans un dossier de mise-en instance _ad-hoc_) [tu les mets à la corbeille en t'authentifiant avec le mot-de-passe admin, puis tu les ramènes de la corbeille au dossier de mise-en-instance]. La suppression provisoire d'une série _n+1_ impliquant chaque fois la restauration de la série précédente _n_. Ce, afin de voir si, ayant désactivé de cette façon la série de _kexts_ 1-20, tu parviens à démarrer normalement ou pas. Si oui, le problème dépendrait des '_extensions_' de cette série. Si non, tu restaures cette série 1-20 dans le répertoire, et tu supprimes provisoirement la série suivante : 20-31 et _da capo_.

Hypothétiquement, à un point donné, ton Mac pourrait démarrer régulièrement jusqu'à l'affichage de la GUI d'utilisateur. Ce qui indiquerait que la panne provient de l'activation de '_kexts_' de la série provisoirement supprimée. Il te resterait alors à ne restaurer dans le répertoire que des portions successives de la série fautive (disons : par groupe de 5) pour voir si tu parviens à isoler une '_kext_' singulière qui occasionnerait le blocage.

L'intérêt de la man&#339;uvre serait double : permettre éventuellement un démarrage du Mac avec la plupart des extensions (ce qui garantirait des fonctionnalités plus étendues dans l'emploi du _hardware_), mais aussi cerner, à partir de l'identité des extensions fautives, le point d'application '_hardware_' qui ne répond pas à leur pilotage.

&#9099;​

Limites de l'hypothèse. La petite procédure que je te dépeins s'adosse, néanmoins, à un '_optimisme conjectural_' qui risque fort de ne pas coller avec les faits : à savoir qu'une & une seule d'entre les '_kexts_' serait la fautive (pas en elle-même, mais 'par destination' : parce qu'elle s'adresse à une part du '_hardware_' elle-même en panne, et donc bloque 'logiciellement' par non-réponse du '_hardware_'). Mais, si la panne '_hardware_' ne se réduit pas à un composant, mais s'étend à un groupe de composants, il risque fort de se trouver corrélativement tout une grappe de _kexts_ qui soient en cause, sans correspondre littéralement à une distribution 'alphabétique' de rangement dans le répertoire des '_Extensions_'. 

[Car, s'il est exact que _Spinoza_ déclare, dans son «Éthique» : «L'ordre et la connexion des idées sont les mêmes que l'ordre et la connexion des choses», ce que l'empiriste logique _Ludwig Wittgenstein_ corrobore, dans son «Tractatus Logico-Philosophicus», en déclarant que la _grammaire du langage_ est homogène à la _causalité des faits_ ; nonobstant, la classification alphabétique des mots est une convention du langage sans adéquation à la distribution existentielle des choses.]

Je ne suis pas assez compétent dans les questions de '_hardware_' pour proposer ici des suggestions utiles (du style : si c'est la 'carte graphique' qui est en cause, alors par hypothèse les kexts concernées seraient possiblement telle, telle et telle). Je me demande, sur ce point si tu ne pourrais pas solliciter le diagnostic professionnel du membre du site : *esimport* - lequel ne manquerait pas de sourire à l'amateurisme de mes conjectures, s'il lui arrivait d'en lire ici l'expression logique hasardeuse.

&#9096;​


----------



## kreator (17 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour, je viens de mettre tout les "kext" dans la corbeille puis les remettre dans le dossier en m'identifiant,  j'ai ensuite éteint le pc puis je l'ai rallumé, mais malheureusement il reste encore bloqué à l'écran bleu :sick:


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2014)

Salut *kreator*



kreator a dit:


> je viens de mettre toutes les "kext" dans la corbeille puis les remettre dans le dossier en m'identifiant,  j'ai ensuite éteint le pc puis je l'ai rallumé, mais malheureusement il reste encore bloqué à l'écran bleu



Pour que le test expérimental opère, il ne suffit pas d'«_aérer_» les fichiers _.kext_ (comme on aère une veste en l'ôtant du placard à naphtaline avant de la remettre sur son cintre) en les sortant du dossier des '_Extensions_' pour les y remettre derechef *avant* de re-démarrer. C'est *une fois* les _.kext_ extraites provisoirement de leur placard à extensions qu'il faut re-démarrer pour voir si le démarrage va jusqu'à l'écran d'ouverture de session.


En ôtant d'abord toutes les _kexts_ et en démarrant normalement, tu peux vérifier si le démarrage de ton Mac va à son terme (vraisemblablement oui, car la man&#339;uvre équivaut à celle du démarrage sans extensions). Mais, évidemment, une session ouverte sans aucune _extension_, c'est comme un ado sans son portable un espace d'opérations des plus restreint.


C'est pourquoi, si le test précédent réussit, après avoir re-fourré toutes les _kexts_ dans leur dossier de rangement, tu pourrais moduler l'expérience : tu extrais les 20 premières seulement, et tu re-démarres *sans ces 20* (en les laissant provisoirement en-dehors du 'placard') pour vérifier si le démarrage va jusqu'à son terme. Si oui, c'est une (ou plusieurs) d'entre ces 20 kexts qui bloque ton Mac au démarrage. 


Si non, tu ramènes les 20 _kexts_ en question dans leur dossier natif ('_Extensions_') et tu répètes l'expérience avec les _kexts_ *21 à 41* = tu les déplaces provisoirement hors du dossier '_Extensions_' et tu essayes de re-démarrer dans la foulée, avec en tête le même principe d'interprétation de l'expérience : si le Mac ne démarre pas jusqu'au bout, tu sais désormais qu'aucune des _kexts_ *1 à 40* n'est fautive, donc il faut maintenant tester la série *41 à 61* etc. ; si le Mac démarre jusqu'à son terme, c'est donc que la (ou les) _kext_(_s_) fautive(s) appartiennent à la série *21-40*.


Donc, si cela était, tu passes à une échelle 'microscopique' du test : ton dossier de _kexts_ ('_Extensions_') regarni de toutes ses _kexts_, et sachant que la (les) _kext_(_s_) qui bloque(nt) fait (font) partie de la série *21 à 40* sans savoir exactement laquelle (lesquelles), tu affines l'expérience. Tu extrais seulement les 5 premières _kexts_ de la série 21-40, soit les *21 à 26* et tu re-démarres pour vérifier encore si ça marche (alors, la (ou les) _kext_(_s_) coupable(s) est (sont) dans le groupe 21-26) ; si ça bloque, alors la (les) _kext_(_s_) coupable(s) est (sont) dans le reste de la série = *27 à 41* (puisque, présente(s) dans le dossier des '_Extensions_', elle(s) est (sont) activée(s) au démarrage et suscite(nt) le blocage).

&#9828;​
_Nota bene_ : 

- comme tu as fait une _Clean Install_ de «Snow Léopard», tu n'as donc que des _kexts_ natives 'Apple' dans ton dossier des '_Extensions_', _kexts_ requises d'origine pour que les opérations _logicielles_ de l'utilisateur (au niveau OS = _software_) puissent se matérialiser en réactions du _hardware_. 

[On pourrait voir ici une analogie avec la théorie cartésienne décrivant l'homme comme une «union de l'âme et du corps» par l'intermédiaire cryptique - chez _Descartes_ - de la «glande pinéale» : interface capable de transformer un _principe de la volonté_ de l'«âme» [acte purement spirituel] en un _mouvement mécanique_ du «corps» [acte purement matériel], comme de former la volonté d'étendre le bras, ce qui a par l'intermédiaire de la «glande pinéale» pour conséquence que le bras s'étend. Les philosophes, à l'époque de _Descartes_, contestaient qu'une _entité hybride_ puisse exister pour servir d'interface entre le spirituel et le corporel. Les '_kexts_' pourraient être considérées comme une preuve de la possibilité d'une telle interface - et donc l'équivalent moderne de la «glande pinéale» - à condition que ce que _Descartes_ appelait le 'spirituel' (l'«âme») puisse être interprété comme un simple 'système d'écriture' sur le 'disque dur' du cerveau, ce qui change les termes du problème, dans la mesure où des signes d'écriture étant déjà quelque chose de matériel, il n'est pas étonnant qu'ils puissent interagir avec d'autres dimensions matérielles, alors que _Descartes_, résolument, voyait dans l'«âme» une dimension étrangère à la dimension de l'«_Étendue_», càd. de l'_Extension_ matérielle.]

- Si ton Mac, après _Clean Install_, ne démarre pas jusqu'au bout *avec les Apple kexts* natives, c'est donc qu'aucune _kext_ n'est fautive dans son ordre d'opération (logiciel) car elles sont toutes 'adéquatement écrites' ; mais c'est le _hardware_ du Mac qui ne réagit pas à leur pilotage, et, par cette non-réponse, bloque les processus qu'elle tendent à initier => _carte-mère_ ou _carte-graphique_ (CQFD).

- si tu parviens à démarrer ton Mac jusqu'au bout *sans telle ou telle extension*, l'identification de ces dernières donnerait une piste vers l'identification des composants _hardware_ qui ne réagissent pas à son (leur) pilotage.

- comme j'en avais évoqué la restriction dans mon message antérieur, la limite de ces tests organisés en fonction de la classification *alphabétique* du nom des _kexts_ est que : la distribution *réelle* des _kexts_ instigatrices du blocage n'a peut-être rien à voir avec la succession *nominale* des _kexts_ dans le dossier '_Extensions_' - encore que, si les développeurs de la Pomme ne traitent pas le langage naturel comme un instrument logique arbitraire - et ce respect du langage est le moins qu'on puisse attendre d'un informaticien qui ne gère jamais que des signes d'écriture - la *série alphabétique* des dénominations en langage naturel qui auront été données aux Apple _kexts_ doit, vraisemblablement, correspondre à la *série logique* de leurs fonctions, par suite de quoi la méthode de test serait _a priori_ *valide*.​

&#9831;​


----------



## kreator (20 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai copié les fichiers kext par ordre alphabétique donc j'avais commencé à copier tout les kext commençant par A dans un dossier sur le bureau, puis ensuite j'ai placé à la corbeille sans la vider tout les kext commençant par A du dossier extension du système 

Ensuite je l'avais redémarrer, et la boom ! Dès le démarrage à l'écran gris je tombe sur un écran avec des écris bizarre qu'il fallait redémarrer le pc et tout le blabla  et c'était l'écran "panic" et franchement il porte très bien son nom puisque j'ai paniqué pendant une bonne dizaine de minutes 

Car je ne pouvais absolument plus rien faire ! Je ne pouvais plus aller en mode sans extension, la réinitialisation de la pram ne servait à rien, débrancher pendant 15 secondes et le rebrancher ne fonctionnait pas non plus :casse:


Et en plus de ça, mon mac refuse de démarrer par cd ! Et heureusement que j'ai trouvé comment démarrer par CD ! Il a fallut que j'insère son CD appuyer sur ALT et aussitôt rester appuyer sur MAJ pour pouvoir booter sur le CD via le mode sans extension, car sinon ça aurais été impossible 

Du coup j'ai réinstallé mac os sans rien perdre et la j'ai de nouveau accès au mode sans extension


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2014)

L'expérience porte à penser qu'un démarrage '_sans extension_' n'est pas '_dénué d'extension_' - comme la panique de ton '_kernel_' le démontre. 

[Ce qui, par extrapolation, conduit à ne pas voir dans un «homme sans qualités» quelqu'un '_dénué_ de qualités', mais quelqu'un qui s'_abstient_ de les marchander -  comme _Ulrich_ le démontre abondamment dans le roman éponyme de _Robert Musil_.

Il s'ensuit logiquement qu'un démarrage '_sans extension_' signifie la 'suspension' du pouvoir exécutif des extensions natives sur le _hardware_, càd. le monnayage de leur capacité logicielle ; mais non pas leur 'défaut_de_présence' logicielle - puisqu'il s'avère que le '_kernel_' en revendique les 'qualités_logiques' au démarrage. 

&#9758; en résumé des échanges de ce fil : ton Mac peut indéfiniment continuer son bonhomme de chemin en démarrant 'sans extensions', ce qui signifie que son potentiel logique ne pourra pas être exploité complètement dans son extension matérielle ; mais si tu veux rétablir la correspondance du logique et du matériel, je crois que le SAV est le passage obligé, car ton Mac souffre manifestement de défaillances au niveau matériel (des fonctionnalités physiques ne 'répondent' plus aux instructions logicielles des extensions).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Janvier 2014)

macomaniac a dit:


> L'expérience porte à penser qu'un démarrage '_sans extension_' n'est pas '_dénué d'extension_'


Seules les extensions qui ne sont pas indispensables à un démarrage sont désactivées : 
Mac OS X : en quoi consistent le démarrage sans extensions et le mode sans échec ? précise 


> Certaines fonctionnalités ne sont pas disponibles en mode sans échec
> 
> Par exemple, vous ne pouvez pas utiliser le lecteur DVD, capturer des vidéos dans iMovie, utiliser des périphériques dentrée et de sortie audio ou encore utiliser un modem USB interne ou externe. Le fonctionnement de certains appareils, tels que les périphériques réseau sans fil, peut varier en fonction de lordinateur et de la version de Mac OS X.
> 
> ...


----------



## torouto (20 Mai 2014)

salut à vous

j ai suivi avec attention le fil de cette discussion car il m arrive un ennui similaire, c est à dire écran bloque sur fond bleu avec présence de deux curseurs dont un immobile, démarrage sans extensions obligatoire. A la différence de Kreator, je n ai pas remarque de traits verticaux sur la pomme mais le même phénomène colle a mon curseur (photo jointe). J ai mis les kext à la corbeille (que j ai même vidé) avant de réinstaller os x 10.5.8 à partir du dvd mais ici s arrête la correspondance puisque la manoeuvre n' a rien résolu. Peut être que ça fonctionnerait avec snow léopard ? ou bien la panne proviendrait de la carte graphique ? Je me souviens que le système a bloqué en travaillant une image très lourde.
merci de votre aide car parmi les restrictions du démarrage sans extensions je ne peux plus travailler mes fichiers son. 
kenavo

antony







---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h19 ----------


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Mai 2014)

Salut à toi,

Puisque tu as les DVD d'origine de ton Mac, tu peux essayer de faire un Apple Hardware Test (en mode prolongé) en redémarrant sur le DVD n°2 avec la touche D : ça vérifierait l'origine matérielle de tes ennuis.

Du côté logiciel, tu peux essayer de réparer les autorisations et vérifier le Trousseau d'accès (avec SOS Trousseau) une fois démarré en mode sans échec.

Et tu peux aussi essayer de débrancher tes périphériques avant de redémarrer normalement.


----------



## torouto (20 Mai 2014)

- j ai fait le hardware test etendu à partir du disque dur (ca bloque sur fond bleu lorsque je tente de le faire avec le dvd 2), aucun probleme detecte.

- SOS trousseau n a rien trouve d anormal non plus

- il n y a aucun peripherique de branche.

Je me dis que le carré compose de 8 traits (visible sur la photo) doit être un bon indice de l origine du souci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Mai 2014)

Si ça démarre sans extension, copie-colle dans ton Terminal : 

```
kextstat | grep -iv apple
```

= ça te donnera les extensions tierces, que tu pourras déplacer/réinstaller/mettre à jour.


----------



## torouto (21 Mai 2014)

voici la ligne qui s affiche (j utilise os x 10.5.8)  :

         Index Refs Address    Size       Wired      Name (Version) <Linked Against>

j ai regarde sur le net a quoi ça correspond :





ça ne me donne donc pas d info sur les nouvelles extensions

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h14 ----------

donc a la difference de la capture ci dessus, l operation ne me donne que la premiere ligne et rien des infos qui devraient suivre :






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h05 ----------


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Mai 2014)

Si ma commande ne trouve rien, fais le tour des dossiers de LaunchAgents et LaunchDaemons des Bibliothèques de Macintosh HD et de ta session. Ainsi que des Startup Items et Login Items.

Tu peux aussi démarrer en Verbose (Cmd+V au démarrage) pour voir si le démarrage bloque sur un fichier bien précis.

Et tu pourrais aussi faire un grand nettoyage de Caches.


----------



## Locke (27 Mai 2014)

info tech a dit:


> *spam...*



Toi tu vas rester longtemps dans ce forum avec ta PUB !!!


----------



## Madmac (6 Décembre 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Une autre piste, qui était parfois utile en 10.5, est de mettre à la Corbeille le _com.apple.loginwindow.plist_ qu'on trouve dans les Préférences de la Bibliothèque de Macintosh HD (et du compte en cas de connexion automatique) et de redémarrer aussitôt.
> Si rien en s'améliore, on remet alors le fichier à sa place.



Salut à tous,

ceci à fonctionné sur un Macbook blanc en 10.5.8
merci François.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Décembre 2014)

Madmac a dit:


> ceci à fonctionné sur un Macbook blanc en 10.5.8


Impec !


----------



## Kirito (24 Décembre 2014)

Salut . Depuis ce matin j'ai un gros problème avec mon macbook . Il s'allume ext ... mais il n'affiche pas mon gond d'écran ( il est en bleu ) ya mes dossiers sur l'écran que j peux pas cliquer dessus ainsi que tout le reste ( fondée wifi pomme ... ) ma souris me permet de rien faire . Svp aidez moi  
PS : j'ai essayé CMD + S ( # fsck -fy ) ... mais rien n'a changé.


----------



## bompi (25 Décembre 2014)

Peut-être peux-tu aussi faire un démarrage en mode sans échec (Shift enfoncée au démarrage).
Pas de messages d'erreur à signaler dans les journaux ? [visibles avec l'utilitaire Console].


----------



## ZEUS1503 (21 Août 2015)

kreator a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde ! Et bonne année, bonne santé à vous  !
> 
> Avant de poster mon problème ici, j'ai chercher partout sur le net pour résoudre mon problème mais rien n'y fait...
> 
> ...



BONJOUR
Apres avoir cherché en vain sur internet et avoir contacté le service client apple personne ne m as donné de réponses à ce problème
j ai reformaté mon ibook g4 et c est toujours pareil
j ai enfin trouvé la solution en tatonnant et en reformatant plusieurs fois
voici la solution
aller dans le dossier système ensuite extensions et vous supprimez  ATIRadeon9700.kext et le pc redémarrera sans mode sans échec et finis l écran bleu
si vous faites des mises a jour du os il la réinstalle donc on redémarre en mode sans échec et rebelote la même manipulation


----------



## estellematt (25 Janvier 2020)

Penser à reformater le disque avant de tout réinstaller.


_--------------------------------
Note du modérateur de service (ici Aliboron) :_
*5 ou 6 ans plus tard, on peut espérer que des solutions avaient été trouvées !*


----------



## Sly54 (25 Janvier 2020)

estellematt a dit:


> Penser à reformater le disque avant de tout réinstaller.


On peut espérer que 4 ans et demi plus tard, Zeus1503 a résolu son problème


----------



## estellematt (25 Janvier 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> On peut espérer que 4 ans et demi plus tard, Zeus1503 a résolu son problème


Cela peut servir à d'autres personnes, non ?


----------



## wwi21 (29 Juillet 2020)

ZEUS1503 a dit:


> BONJOUR
> Apres avoir cherché en vain sur internet et avoir contacté le service client apple personne ne m as donné de réponses à ce problème
> j ai reformaté mon ibook g4 et c est toujours pareil
> j ai enfin trouvé la solution en tatonnant et en reformatant plusieurs fois
> ...


félicitation  
Mercii pour votre partage j'ai vécu le même problème que vous ,j'ai formater mon disque réinitialiser mon mac os = résultat mon mac toujours bloqué sur écran bleu pc ne démarre qu'avec mode sans échec  j'ai essayer votre solution mais j'ai pas trouver '' ATIRadeon9700.kext" j'ai trouver d'autre réf "ATIRadeon1000.kext""ATIRadeo2000ext","ATIRadeon1300.kext" svp est ce que je doit les effeces tous au bien non cette solution concernce seulement ce ref  "ATIRadeon9700.kext"


----------

